# which beethoven sonata do you prefer?



## armin

well i love all of them esp. the ones in the second period of beethhoven's life and right now i'm practicing no.17 in d minor(the storm)but i love all of his works...which of them do u recommend me to practice after no 17?


----------



## DavidA

I love them all. But the last three are very special.


----------



## Ukko

I suggest you practice/study the Op. 49 sonatas. Learn their subtleties, learn how to modify the feelings they impart, learn how to make them compliment each other.


----------



## Orange Soda King

Which to learn? I'm very partial to Op. 22 and Op. 10 No. 2, having played both.

Also, partial to Pathetique, Op. 13, having played that, too (though I find the first two movements stronger than the finale, I'm afraid).

My two favorite sonatas by Beethoven are Op. 111 and Op. 110 (in that order). They're light years above my capabilities to conceptualize, but they are extraordinary.


----------



## kv466

My favorite for the longest time has been been 'The Hunt'; e-flat, no.18, op.31/no.3


----------

